# Exterior screen for 2012 Hymer B544.



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Looking for an exterior Silver Screen for a 2012 Hymer B544. 

I know both "Silver screen & Taylor-made" make them. Talked to Taylor-made and he fits his screen with track stuck to the door and window frames. Seems a lot of faf!! but he said the over the door method of holding in place makes the door seal leak. Any thoughts, has anyone with a Hymer B class had this problem?

Was thinking of making up a front and two side screens myself, using sticky backed magnets to hold in position through the windscreen. Button magnets are available with a 3.5 kilo rating (plenty strong enough). Taylor-made seemed to think the magnetism would effect the electronics in the engine bay below the windscreen

Any thoughts!!

All the best Wilt


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think Grath has some screens which use clips, maybe a search of his posts would get details. But certainly the normal slot over the cab doors will not work with most A classes because there's normally only one door! And for the 2007 version like mine the door has a flush fitting overlapping door, so the door will not shut with the screen in place. 

For what it's worth, I've had one winter in our van and had been concerned about the insulation without a screen cover, especially in temperatures of around -10c in December, but with the pleated blinds across, we were warm as toast in the drop down bed. The standard of insulation is superb, when outside you could see the frost on the roof with only a small area above the screen where it had melted. Compare that with other vans on site that had obvious heat "leaks", ours looked very good!

btw wilt, according to your profile, you still have a Swift Sundance? Time to change details ?


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Will do when I pick it up next Friday.

Do you not suffer from pools of water on the dashboard because of condensation?

Wilt


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the external screens supplied by Vancomfort. They are German made, specifically designed for each Hymer model.

Alloy slides are glued to each side of the van over the door one side and window the other. The screens slot into those slides, the windscreen section is placed uner the wipers and is then attached to each side by velcro sewn into each piece. The whole thing is then tensioned by bungee cords taken down to the wheel arches and underneath the bodywork under the van, the result is that the screens fit extremely well and are not affected by any high winds that blow up whilst you are parked. Keep the motorhome very snug in the Pyrenees in winter!  

Mike


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

When we bought our 2007 Hymer B654SL it had a set of SilverScreen covers with it. The passenger side fitted through the sliding window and secured with suckers on the inside. The drivers side fitted to the open door with an envelope of material, the door then closed to tighten. The fitting was the same as on our previous van, 2002 B544. All works well for insulation but noticed when it rained water gushed/dripped inside from the part of the envelope that fitted over the door. This is due to the shape of the cross section of the Hartal door having an external seal - unlike the door on the older Hymers (which never leaked with the screens fitted). On occasions that I'm using the screens, and it looks as though it might rain then I put a 300mm or so length of Ducktape over the top interface between m/h and screens so as to prevent the water coming in. Am going to look into modifying the envelope by cutting the top bit away, so that it fits around the vertical edge of the door only and then keep it in place using suckers - as per the passenger side. Apart from the water problem, the screens are excellent. The insulation provided by external screens will always be better than internal ones as the external ones keeps the glass warmer, virtually eliminating any condensation.
I seem to remember that Erneboy (Alan) had problems with water ingress as described above and eventually returned his SiverScreens as not fit for purpose when the manufacturer couldn't come up with a satisfactory solution.

DavidL


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

I echo Javea's comments.
The screens were provided with good instructions to fit the stick on pieces above the door/window. Very easy.
Bob


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

When we bought our 2007 Hymer B654SL it had a set of SilverScreen covers with it. The passenger side fitted through the sliding window and secured with suckers on the inside. The drivers side fitted to the open door with an envelope of material, the door then closed to tighten. The fitting was the same as on our previous van, 2002 B544. All works well for insulation but noticed when it rained water gushed/dripped inside from the part of the envelope that fitted over the door. This is due to the shape of the cross section of the Hartal door having an external seal - unlike the door on the older Hymers (which never leaked with the screens fitted). On occasions that I'm using the screens, and it looks as though it might rain then I put a 300mm or so length of Ducktape over the top interface between m/h and screens so as to prevent the water coming in. Am going to look into modifying the envelope by cutting the top bit away, so that it fits around the vertical edge of the door only and then keep it in place using suckers - as per the passenger side. Apart from the water problem, the screens are excellent. The insulation provided by external screens will always be better than internal ones as the external ones keeps the glass warmer, virtually eliminating any condensation.
I seem to remember that Erneboy (Alan) had problems with water ingress as described above and eventually returned his SiverScreens as not fit for purpose when the manufacturer couldn't come up with a satisfactory solution.

DavidL


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a B544 SL on a 56 plate and have a set of TaylorMade silver screens. We have only been caught out with a leak due to the envelope (like Dalspa) but it was driving rain with high wind so we didn't think of it at the time. 

OH wants to get the alluminium channel so that he can thread them through the tops of the side windows. It isn't a faff, its quite easy as the blinds are in 3 sections. They take but a minute to fit.

We have tried with just internal blinds drawn and although we were sort of warm enough, we did suffer with a lot of condensation. When we purchased the external blinds, it was definitely warmer inside and we suffered very little condensation. We wouldn't be without them now, even use them in the blazing sun to keep inside cooler.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

ive been reading this thread with interest as i am after a set for my hymer. i have rang vancomfort they say they use the same method as taylormade or silver screens as it stops gluing rails etc. regards the bungee method of fastening they have stopped that now. Not to sure which way to go now As regards the price they are all round the £350.00 mark. any thoughts anyone


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Tony0851, 

Some of the Hymer thermal covers are very well priced, if you PM me your chassis or serial number then I will post a response to show the details on the parts system for the benefit of other members.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

WiltonShagpile said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will do when I pick it up next Friday.
> 
> ...


thanks Wilt.

and no real problem with condensation.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Chris i will PM you my chassis number over shortly


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

I have now received Tony's serial number.

Please see attached a screen grab taken from the Hymer parts system to depict the thermal screen for his 2007 Hymer B514SL, showing part numbers and selling prices. This information may not be correct for other models, so please ensure anyone who wishes to contact their preferred dealer must supply them their serial or chassis number to confirm.

Premiers selling prices are as follows;
2) Thermal screen €206.80 Hymer have 1 in stock
3) Awning channel €16.33 Hymer have 26 in stock
4) Hooks (pk 10) €7.78 Hymer have 992 in stock

Please note that Hymer provide retail prices in € which are subject to conversion to £, exclude VAT and may change in the future.

I have previously ordered one of these for another forum member, and it turned out having ordered all the parts listed that the items in position 3 and 4 were not required as the thermal screen was secured by a number of strong suckers which secure to the body. 

I took some photos at the time, so I'll see if I have the photos still available and if so I will post them.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Jimbttaylor (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hymer B544*

Hello,
We have a 2013 Hymer B544.
Any pictures of the screen cover and the fittings to the the van would be great.
We had the same issue of pools of water on the dashboard.
So a working screen cover that does not loop over the door or through the windows would be of great interest.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Check this thread out, it might help

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-132081-days0-orderasc-30.html


----------



## Jimbttaylor (Nov 19, 2008)

*Screen Covers*

Hello Graham,
Thank you for the link.
A few pictures make all the difference.
I would rather not drill holes in the side of my new van.
The Hymer web site shows screen covers but they lack detail and information on how they attach.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon,

I have now managed to locate the photos of the screen when it was delivered, unfortunately I do not have any fitted images.

The image depicting the hooks (not required) also show the adhesive clear decal which the suckers are used to secure to.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

More photos.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

One more photo.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

*B-Class Hymer insulated exterior screen.*

Taylor-made just arrived to-day. Got a couple of ideas in mind.

Perhaps some of these bathroom suckers might work. had one stuck to the van for a while and seems OK. hope with the screen pulling on it we have the same result.

Other thought was "turn buckles" sort of thing soft top sports cars had to fasten down the "rag top". Found a website selling to vintage car buffs. They would have to be screwed on though. They are small so would be unobtrusive unlike the supplied rails.

Will let you know how I get on.

all the best Wilt


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I got these little transparent hook like things from B &Q bits and pieces.
Been fitted for nearly 2 years now and no problems. I fitted them in the window and door frame as there is more strength. Obviously sealed well!

From my past experience in the marine trade,turnbuckles tend to break!


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: B-Class Hymer insulated exterior screen.*



WiltonShagpile said:


> Taylor-made just arrived to-day. Got a couple of ideas in mind.
> 
> Perhaps some of these bathroom suckers might work. had one stuck to the van for a while and seems OK. hope with the screen pulling on it we have the same result.
> 
> ...


The Vancomfort screens i bought for my Rapido A class came with TEXAN type fittings, just a small peg screws into the bodywork and then a simple push fit they used to be available from WOOLIES who are classic car trimming stockists


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have purchased a set of silver screens from Taylor Made. My 2012 hyper has a external door seal. They have a awning strip sewn to the and a aluminium guide to be glued to the van door. Reluctant do use it as I think it won't look right when the screens are off. Looking for anymore ideas your input would be gratefully appreciated Tony


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Was out 2 weeks ago to Chester. I sewed a couple of rings on the corners of the silver screen then with a couple of very thick rubber bands I attached to a couple of bathroom suckers. They never moved over a week, that windy week.
What I shall try next is drilling a hole ether end of the ally strips and attatching my suckers to these, again with the rubber bands. I think the alloy strip provided by Taylormade will give more regidity to the screen. 

Wilt


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I was hoping you was going to reply Wilt. Have you any pics or the place you got your suckers from cheers Tony


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

I shall get some pictures taken when I get a free moment. Not enough hours in the day.
Use the vertical alloy rail, I think it will be enough to pull the screen tight over the door side and same window side. Drill a hole large enough to loop a light weight bungee hook into each end of the rail then stick the suckers down onto the side of the van. Loop the bungee over the 2 suckers to form a reversed C. Move the suckers to give required tension. Do both sides. Simple ehh.

Bathroom accessories that suck to the tiles are the best source of suckers. Look on Amazon or E-bay and get the cheapest wire what-ever with the maximum suckers.

Wilt


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for that Wilt. I will have a look for sone suckers.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Personally I don't think suckers are a very good Idea and will be prone to falling off. We have tooth brush and soap dishes fixed with suckers in our bathroom and they frequently fall off!
I think you guys need to look at my above posts if you want something unobtrusive, otherwise fit the rail!


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Your hooks Gareth look a bit awkward, stick out to far and you still have to drill, screw and silicon them to a very expensive vehicle. 
I also wonder if during an MOT they would be considered to be a hazard to pedestrians if you were involved in an accident. There are stringent rules to protusions on kit build cars when they are tested by the DVLA.

Your idea with the elastic bungee is similar to mine but I have just used suckers so no holes in the vehicle.

Spent 5 days over that windy weekend late October when the wind was topping 70 mph and they didn't budge. They screw down tight onto the body. In fact we moved a couple of times for a days shopping to Liverpool and I forgot to remove the suckers and they still hadn't budged. They really do take some getting off when you want to move.

BEST OF ALL NO HOLES IN YOUR £60,000 MOTORHOME.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Wilton.
The fittings that I fitted hardly stick out, and are most certainly not awkward, and certainly do not stick out as far as the mirrors :lol: They are very quick to attach, and look a lot better than the long strips supplied by some exterior screen manufacturers. They are transparent and are pretty unnoticeable, particularly, when the screens are not fitted! 
On any M/H there are several fittings that have been fitted with holes drilled. Such as water fillers, BBQ points, refillable gas intakes. As long as the items are fitted properly with a good sealant, there is no problem at all.
Just think about a below water line skin fitting on a boat!
I just consider it a proper job, rather than a stuck on temporary sucker  which with the best will in the world, won't last.
It just takes a little confidence to do a proper job and drill a hole


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just out of interest, anybody with Silver screens which secure inside the sliding window, mine would never stay in position because the suckers law aw came off. So I made up some strings made out of guy ropes and fixed them to a piece of plastic channel on the edge of the sliding window as shown in photo.
Nick


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Got the screens well sorted. I used the aluminium strip which Taylormade supplied. I polished it on the buffer then laquired it. I used double sided tape to fasten it to van. It's secure and if need be I can get it off without to much bother. Regards Tony


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for the delay in getting a picture on the forum but been very busy. Any how have a look at my solution.

4 Bathroom suckers from a couple of chrome wire racks bought off E-bay.
4 Coat hooks bought from Boyes (a local store) but any flat coat hook that can be bent into shape will do..

Drilled out the coat hooks to fit the thread on the suckers. Bent them down to get nearer to the bodywork so theres less gap.
Just drilled and enlarged a hole in the alloy strip provided to accept the coat hooks.

Reverse the alloy rail so once again its pushing the silver screen towards the bodywork.

And thats IT. It's cheap, easy with minimum tools, and quick. 

Seems to work. I have used the suckers with no problems coming loose. In fact the problems getting them loose when your ready to move.


----------

